# N scale modular layout questions



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I would like to build a new layout, something bigger than my 3’x5’ N scale but currently do not have the room for a large layout. However I could probably store a modular and set it up to run every so often. I really like the Pennsylvania Railroad and it would be awesome to have a four track mainline like the Pennsy did but that would take a lot of room. So I have been scheming on a modular build.

With that being said, I have been throwing around some ideas for the past few weeks and wanted to get some opinions on them. I was thinking about making a modular layout in 2’x4’ or 3’x4’ sections. All of the N scale modular layouts I have seen have used Kato track. Not that there’s anything wrong with Kato track, I prefer code 55. I have seen some of the HO layouts use standard track. Can an N scale modular layout be done with code 55 or is that why they use the Unitrack? 

I was thinking about making the modules 2’x4’ or 3’x4’ sections and doing one of two designs: Option A.) Having what looks to be a four track mainline but in reality it’s just two loops side by side. Option B.) Having four mainlines and have them make a large loop around the layout with the back of the loop hidden by a backdrop or possibly a scene on the backside.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I am also doing modules, but for philly area mostly. I use 2'x4' modules but only got three main lines. I use Peco code 80 track but don't see why 55 would not work. I am still working on my first so have nothing to connect yet. I wanted more scenery then track on mine but I could have fit the 4th main line if I cut out some of the scenery. Take a look at mine for ideas and stuff.


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

Modular layouts tend to be built to common standards. The most common is N trak. Look at their website to find the standards for their modules and then build to their standards and you will have a module that can fit in hundreds of other modular displays.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have looked at N trak and T trak. I will probably use some parts of those such as the bench work. However I would like to model or attempt to model the Pennsylvania RR in the area where they had a four track mainline. I want the modules to be either four track mainline or a two track loop that gives the illusion that there are four mainlines.


----------

